# Hi There!!! :)



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

I am new here and I would like to introduce myself.  

My name is Darlene or Dar and I am from Pittsburgh, Pa.
I have two precious babygirl furballs and I love Cats, especially mine!  
Their names are Kamia & Kalena. >^..^< >^..^< We nick named them Mia & Lena.
They are 8 years old. That is their picture on my avatar.

Looking forward to talking about cats and getting to know you all.
Take Care now!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome!! We'd love to see more pics of your girls.


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Leazie. How are you?
I will get there on more pictures of my girls, just learning how to post pictures.  
This site is AWESOME!!
I should have joined sooner.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you live right in Pittsburgh? My son lives just north of you and really likes it.


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, I live about 18 miles east of The Burgh.
I am from North Huntingdon/Irwin area. 
Where does your son live?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's in Zelienople right now. He has lived in that general area bout 4 years now.


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh ok. Yeppers, he is in the other direction that I am. 
I love the picture of your Taz too by the way. So pretty!!


----------



## permockable (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm pretty close to you, in Pittsburgh as well (within the city limits). We bought our car in North Huntingdon/Irwin, but I've never been out that way otherwise. 

Your girls look sweet...can't wait to see bigger pics of them!


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

My girls thank you for the warm welcome!   
They have Hawaiian names.... Kalena was named after me which is Darlene in Hawaiian. I wish my real name was Kalena, for I like it better than Darlene. lol
They also have my middle name and my confirmation name.
Kamia Elizabeth and Kalena Marie.   
Your kitties names are cute!!!
This is my first night here and I love it already!!!! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

I live nowhere near you!  

Okay, it's a fake frowny face - I'd rather be in San Diego.  

Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Thank You DesnBaby!!!
I love my name tag too.  
It is so pretty!!
Love it!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome. I didn't make it or anything. Found it off of a site. I like your cat bracelet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Darlene, welcome! I used to be the organist at a church in North Huntingdon! So, hi, neighbor.


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that bracelet too Desn, would love a real one in 14K gold.  

Howdy Neighbor....& Thanks for the welcome. OMG that is too cool Jeanie you use to be an organist at a church near me. You could live on the same street I do.
I live off of Clay Pike....how about you?


----------

